# Just Bought DRI Greensprings Williamsburg



## charmingtam (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, I just bought a timeshare 4 br lockoff at Greensprings Williamsburg fixed week 52 on the resale market for $5.00.   Can anyone give me some insight.   Does DRI have ROFR.   I am hoping that I did good and not bad...  I do love Williamsburg at xmas times and especially Christmas Towne at Busch Gardens...  My lovely friends think I got screwed.  So I am just looking for some insight from other owners of DRI and Greensprings Owners.  Also do you think they will offer me ways to where I can vacation at different times instead of week 52 every year....

Thanks ahead of time for your insight because I don't know that much about timeshares except I know maintenance fees do go up and never ever buy retail...


----------



## momeason (Jul 13, 2013)

I have stayed at this resort. It is okay. Williamsburg is overbuilt with timeshares and so the trade value is not really high. I have no idea about how much your maintenance fees are. If you bought on Ebay, ask to see a copy of the deed before you send money. Make sure you are getting what was advertised. Checking with DRI to confirm is a good idea also. You can join Interval International and trade.
I hope some Diamond owners will post and let you know what to expect. You will not have all Diamond privileges buying a resale.
If this sale does not close, there are many other options to explore. Some TUG members say you will not be penalized for not completing a real estate sale on Ebay.
It would be beneficial to research more before buying a timeshare.
Most of us love timesharing but to do it right requires a lot of time.


----------



## EileenL (Jul 13, 2013)

*Greensprings is one of the nicest in all of Williamsburg*

I don't know about maintenance - I traded in or last called one time - lovely indoor pool and hot tub


----------



## charmingtam (Jul 13, 2013)

My maintenance fee for the Greensprings 4 br is 1,383.00 included taxes billed every year.  I have never stayed in any of the resorts we always paid for hotel rooms in the area...


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 13, 2013)

charmingtam said:


> Hi, I just bought a timeshare 4 br lockoff at Greensprings Williamsburg fixed week 52 on the resale market for $5.00.   Can anyone give me some insight.   Does DRI have ROFR.   I am hoping that I did good and not bad...  I do love Williamsburg at xmas times and especially Christmas Towne at Busch Gardens...  My lovely friends think I got screwed.  So I am just looking for some insight from other owners of DRI and Greensprings Owners.  Also do you think they will offer me ways to where I can vacation at different times instead of week 52 every year....
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for your insight because I don't know that much about timeshares except I know maintenance fees do go up and never ever buy retail...



With a four bedroom lockoff you should be able to get two weeks vacation at a minimum by trading one of your units separately. You might trade through II or SFX. It might be possible to get a bonus week if you use SFX-bringing your vacation weeks to three on occasion. You might be able to rent your lockoff thereby reducing the maintenance fee expenses


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 13, 2013)

*Congradulations*

Read the FAQ's on DRI.  It is a good system.  Call corporate to see if you can negotiate a deal to convert it to points and add The Club.

I started with Powhatan.  Just make sure you are at least Silver (15,000 points).


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 13, 2013)

*Greensprings*

_
Greensprings Deeded Weeks trade with RCI _
(Club owners trade with Interval International)

The resort’s 296 guestrooms have private balconies or patios, sitting areas with fireplaces, full kitchens, telephone with voice mail service, cable television with premium channels, Internet access (fees may apply), washers and dryers.  (one bathroom is equipped with a jetted spa tub)

One weeks stay in your new Four Bedroom unit 
cost $1,383.00 week just under $200 per night.

It cost $89 a year to join RCI plus $199 to exchange
To own a 4 bedroom lock out and exchange both side of the unit. 
Total cost is... $1,383 plus $89 plus $199 + $199 = $1,870 a year.

Note:
There is  2 Bedroom 6 (6) Full Kitchen
Available for check in (New Years Wk) 
Sun 29-Dec-2013 - Sun 05-Jan-2014
*16* TPUs plus RCI Exchange Fee $199

We deeded our Greensprings 4 bedroom week back a few years ago 
due to the fact our maintenance fees double over the past 8 years.
It is a beautiful resort and the newly remodeled units are outstanding!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2013)

Five (5) dollars for a four bed room unit was an outstanding price.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2013)

I think you should have asked these questions before buying.  In general I think it is wrong to bid, then ask questions, then back out but...  if it is not too late, I think you should back out unless you need a four bedroom unit and plan on staying in Williamsburg 3 out of 4 times on week 52.  

Your trading power in RCI works out to about $35 per tpu which is on the higher side of average.  To get a good 2  br summer week (even in Williamsburg) you would need to deposit separately, pay to combine the weeks make a trade and then you would have some leftover points.

I am sure you could rent a 2 br week 52 in Williamsburg for the same or less than the MF's on this unit.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2013)

To the OP did you purchase a side by side unit: they are E-F; G-H & I - J. or an up & down unit they A&B or C&D.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2013)

charmingtam said:


> Hi, I just bought a timeshare 4 br lockoff at Greensprings Williamsburg fixed week 52 on the resale market for $5.00.   Can anyone give me some insight.   Does DRI have ROFR.   I am hoping that I did good and not bad...  I do love Williamsburg at xmas times and especially Christmas Towne at Busch Gardens...  My lovely friends think I got screwed.  So I am just looking for some insight from other owners of DRI and Greensprings Owners.  Also do you think they will offer me ways to where I can vacation at different times instead of week 52 every year....
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for your insight because I don't know that much about timeshares except I know maintenance fees do go up and never ever buy retail...



Greensprings is the best DRI resort in Williamsburg. That is a good price for a 4BR unit. You realize that the purchase does not give you access to the larger DRI Club system but only to your deeded rights at Greensprings. As that is Christmas / New Years week there should be good value for use, trade or rental.  I'd say you did well and can easily get great value out of this purchase without a doubt. 

The resort itself is very nice, the area has expanded to encompass it as a part of Williamsburg overall (it used to be "way out" from the commercail and historical areas but now the developed areas have grown to include it). You are still a ways from the Historic area so a car is a must.  The resort has also expanded over the years, is well maintained and offers plenty of on site features. While not my number 1 choice of quality (Marriott Manor House original section wins that) or location (Kingsgate and Governors Green share that honor) for timeshares located in Williamsburg Greensprings is in the top 5 and we always enjoy a stay there. 

Christmas in one of those big, beautiful units with the fireplace going & a snow falling would seem like an ideal time.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 13, 2013)

*DRI will give you some choices*



charmingtam said:


> Hi, I just bought a timeshare 4 br lockoff at Greensprings Williamsburg fixed week 52 on the resale market for $5.00.   Can anyone give me some insight.   Does DRI have ROFR.   I am hoping that I did good and not bad...  I do love Williamsburg at xmas times and especially Christmas Towne at Busch Gardens...  My lovely friends think I got screwed.  So I am just looking for some insight from other owners of DRI and Greensprings Owners.  Also do you think they will offer me ways to where I can vacation at different times instead of week 52 every year....
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for your insight because I don't know that much about timeshares except I know maintenance fees do go up and never ever buy retail...



DRI will give you some choices. They will offer to you Club membership for your week. I am not sure if that week you have is during prime time since it's winter in Williamsburg,but a four bedroom has good value. It is possible that you could negotiate with DRI to enter you in the points program and keep your deeded week. That is the ideal so you can have points and keep your deed. You would have the choice to use deeded week or to convert to points in any given year. If you for some reason want to go to points only, do not give up your deeded week for points unless you can get enough points to stay in that resort and unit for that same value you have now. 

I am a DRI owner and have had great vacations with them, but you have to make sure you understand the system to get the maximum.  I would advise you to stay here on TUG and learn more. Also, we have a Diamond Resorts Members site on Facebook. Find us and join and we discuss everything Diamond and help one another. We have members from across the world on that site. It is an informational and fun site with some lively discussions.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2013)

If it's a week you'll use at a resort you like, then it's an outstanding deal IMHO. The 4 bedroom units we've seen are essentially two 2 bedroom units with a foyer between them. Very nice set up if you want to spend two weeks in a 2 bedroom unit, spend one week at your home resort and exchange the other or have two couples/families and want a little privacy but still want to be close. It's not so good if you need that many bedrooms because you have a large family with all small children.

This is a link to a old photo album from a 2005 stay in a 2 bedroom unit at Greensprings. This was back when Sunterra managed the resort. DRI has made upgrades to these units so I would expect nicer than what you see in my album. This unit was 1/2 of a 4 bedroom unit. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other/Sunterra-Greensprings/25073643_7wWr4P#!i=2055379496&k=K422gwt


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2013)

Speaking from a personal view after years of ownership & many sales presentations if you did decide to get this into DRI CLUB you would be much better off keeping your deeded ownership & paying $2900 (that's what is has been - not sure of the cost now) to be a voluntary member of the Club rather than giving up your deeded ownership & changing to a Trust based Club membership. 

The reasons are simple. The cost to join is lower, the annual fees are usually lower (despite the convoluted gyrations they go through to try to show that a "blended" fee from many resorts in the Trust plus the overhead will somehow be less) and you retain your voting rights as an owner at the resort.  Since the Club membership cannot be resold getting in with as low as possible cost is always a good idea. You'll likely pay less over the years you own in fees than you would as a Trust member and you have a say in the operation, maintenance and fees at the resort with your vote that you don't have as a Trust member. (You vote as a Trust member but only for the Trustees - not the real meat of operations, fees, etc)  

We have been a voluntary Club member since Sunterra created it in 1999 and have found it to be a good value. If we sell it would "disappear" (we can only sell our deeded week) but it was only a bit over $1000 over a decade ago so the cost per year is minimal. The Corporate membership in II it includes as well as the access to many DRI Club resorts has made it a great value for us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Speaking from a personal view after years of ownership & many sales presentations if you did decide to get this into DRI CLUB you would be much better off keeping your deeded ownership & paying $2900 (that's what is has been - not sure of the cost now) to be a voluntary member of the Club rather than giving up your deeded ownership & changing to a Trust based Club membership.
> 
> The reasons are simple. The cost to join is lower, the annual fees are usually lower (despite the convoluted gyrations they go through to try to show that a "blended" fee from many resorts in the Trust plus the overhead will somehow be less) and you retain your voting rights as an owner at the resort.  Since the Club membership cannot be resold getting in with as low as possible cost is always a good idea. You'll likely pay less over the years you own in fees than you would as a Trust member and you have a say in the operation, maintenance and fees at the resort with your vote that you don't have as a Trust member. (You vote as a Trust member but only for the Trustees - not the real meat of operations, fees, etc)
> 
> We have been a voluntary Club member since Sunterra created it in 1999 and have found it to be a good value. If we sell it would "disappear" (we can only sell our deeded week) but it was only a bit over $1000 over a decade ago so the cost per year is minimal. The Corporate membership in II it includes as well as the access to many DRI Club resorts has made it a great value for us.



While I agree with what you've said, I believe from what I've read the rules to "legitimize" a resale ownership have changed. Most of the posts I've read say DRI now requires that you make a new purchase equal to 50% of the points you would own. So if a unit is worth 10,000 THE Club points one would need to purchase 5,000 points at developer prices. 

This, of course, is considerably more expensive than paying a joiner fee. I also believe this new system converts deeded weeks into one of the trusts but, this is strictly an assumption on my part. I haven't heard of anyone being allowed to convert for the $2,900 fee for a long time.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> While I agree with what you've said, I believe from what I've read the rules to "legitimize" a resale ownership have changed. Most of the posts I've read say DRI now requires that you make a new purchase equal to 50% of the points you would own. So if a unit is worth 10,000 THE Club points one would need to purchase 5,000 points at developer prices.
> 
> This, of course, is considerably more expensive than paying a joiner fee. I also believe this new system converts deeded weeks into one of the trusts but, this is strictly an assumption on my part. I haven't heard of anyone being allowed to convert for the $2,900 fee for a long time.



Although they definitely don't push it every time I have asked they say that option still exists (with no additional purchase required). I think they hold it as a last ditch option so rather than lose a potential member entirely they only offer it to those that absolutely refuse to trade in their deed. What the current price may be I'm not sure. And can't say 100% that it is still offered, but I'll bet it is. If it isn't then I'd have to advise against the owner getting into Club over just keeping their deeded week.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 13, 2013)

*It's been done!*



robcrusoe said:


> Not my experience, you can keep the deeded week which maintains the MF based on deed, but as long as you are in THE Club, that week is in THE Club.



It's been done as there are many KBC and Point owners that I know of have this option. In addition, I know some mainland resort owners that have this setup. This is a good option.


----------



## momeason (Jul 14, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> Read the FAQ's on DRI.  It is a good system.  Call corporate to see if you can negotiate a deal to convert it to points and add The Club.
> 
> I started with Powhatan.  Just make sure you are at least Silver (15,000 points).



I would never pay the developer to convert to points. Trade with your deeded week.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2013)

If the OP could join The Club without purchasing any developer resorts points he is ahead of the game.  Plus he still own his deeded week.

That is my opinion only.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 14, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> is it theirs until they commit it each year, do they have a certain 'window' that they have to declare in each year?



It is automatically in Club each year until you decide to pull out. It is not a yearly option but a one time "I'm out" if you revert to your week use.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 14, 2013)

If you can work out a deal to keep the deed and join the Club, then as long as you're in the Club, you will use Club points to book Greenspings or any other resort. Club points go further when you book at the last minute or only book weekdays. You can book as little as one night with the Club. The flexibility of the Club is nice, but you do have to pay $300/year to stay in the Club. If you plans to stay one week at Greensprings every year, then there's no advantage to joining the Club.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 14, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> Well, that had been my experience, but csalter2 is saying differently.



Way back when I also understood that it was an annual election, by me, as to if I wanted my week or the points each use year. When I actually went in to make a use request I checked and found out if I opted out of the points it was forever - not just that year. To go back into points I'd have to pay again. 

As it turns out I never wanted to revert back in any case - not even for a given year - so I've remained a points user. I did reserve a full week of use at my home resort & then use that for an SFX deposit. They said if I didn't have the deeded ownership I couldn't have done that. So there is some residual value to the deed even in Club.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 14, 2013)

*That I'm not sure of...*



robcrusoe said:


> is it theirs until they commit it each year, do they have a certain 'window' that they have to declare in each year?



I am not sure if it's an annual election or not.  I do know many who have both the deed and Club options. These folks mainly were posters on Redweek and Timeshare forums. This was a big topic when the maintenance fees skyrocketed for a couple of years when DRI took over. 

From all that I have gathered, some deeded owners were able to negotiate deals with DRI and Sunterra, in which they were able to keep their deeded weeks and then convert to points. In fact, there deeded weeks were assigned a certain amount of points and they had the option of choosing which they wanted to do. This is very similar to what Marriott has done with weeks owners who enroll in the points program. They have the choice to use either way.


----------

